

Ask HN: News recommendation engines? - Trindaz

I'm looking for "news recommendation engines" as opposed to news readers. It could be a web site / mobile app / desktop app. I may be using the wrong term here, but by "news recommendation engine" I mean something that takes some seed data to create a personalized feed for me. It could be search terms, topics, or social media integration, anything to help it recommend news from sites I may have never heard of before.<p>What do you use? What apps have you heard of that try to do this?
======
whalesalad
Prismatic and news.me come to mind.

